# Chicago Gaming Stores



## Synicism (Jul 31, 2002)

So I'm going to need my fix when I get there. Where can I buy gaming stuff in Chicago?


----------



## Painfully (Jul 31, 2002)

You'll have to visit the Northwest suburbs to get to the good one.  It's in Mount Prospect.  Visit http://www.games-plus.com 

They have all the Reaper minis and a large GW section too.  They carry Vallejo paints and brushes (the best!) and if you're really rich, some Master Maze stuff too.  There are many classic items from second edition D&D, as well as older Dragon Magazines in stock also.  They offer a very popular auction every year, and are now practically the home of the EN members gathering in the Chicago area twice a year (it's coming soon in October) which Eric Noah has kindly graced with his regular appearances (which is to say twice--but many more to come I'm sure).

I even understand EGG will be DM'ing a couple of games at the store this September!  What else do you need?!  

Curt, one of the owners, stays very up to date (as does their site with updates on new products they have on hand!) and even visits these boards regularly as "Thalmin"...I'm practically waiting for him to chime in here.


----------



## Scott814thmpco (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi-
Ya Games plus rocks, plus I have saved a nice piece of change from this deployment, even better, my drill center is only blocks away from games plus, so come august 10th, I'm gonna go on a shopping spree. 
Texas pretty much blows as far as stocking gaming materiel.


Scott


----------



## omokage (Jul 31, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> *EN members gathering in the Chicago area twice a year (it's coming soon in October). *




October would make it 3 times this year. That's only the tentative date anyway.


----------

